# Spycraft: Project Duct Tape [OOC][Vacancy]



## Tanstaafl (Jun 6, 2003)

Project Duct Tape

The Alpha Beta Foundation was established in the 1950s, when a small group of military men and government agents obtained irrefutable proof of extraterrestrial activity on Earth. Early in the Foundation’s history it was decided that the US government was too large and unwieldy to pull off something so clandestine and far-reaching (_MIB_: Agent J, “Which government agency do we report to?” Agent K,  “None, they ask too many questions.”).

An ‘Alphabet’ agency was created, using agents and resources from several existing agencies to create a shadow agency. It takes advantage of information, intelligence, technology, resources, and personnel in a hundred agencies spanning dozens of countries. It recognizes no jurisdictional boundaries. 

The Foundation established the Alphabet Agency that investigates crimes perpetrated by and against alien life forms on the planet Earth. This job is complicated slightly by the fact that the vast majority of people on said planet do not believe in the existence of alien life forms; and the Foundation has to keep it that way. The prime objective is the preservation of the myth that humans are the sole sentient life form on the planet Earth. All other objectives are subject to change without notice. 

A vast majority of the extra-terrestrial life forms on Earth are here for benign reasons. The Earth has become a fashionable vacation spot, the thrill of hiding from the natives adds spice to any honeymoon; a convenient neutral ground for meetings; and an unloading zone for those with no where else to go, homeless, exiles, gypsies… 

The Foundation strives keep the mundanes safe from the knowledge of the existence of aliens and from the actions of those aliens who would hurt them. To keep friendly aliens safe from random violence and from rogue humans who would make them the victims of organized violence. The main tools for these tasks are the agents of the Alphabet Agency: they are like duct tape; the agency throws them at any problem it faces and they cover it up while fixing it.


This campaign setting started as a table-top game & I’ve written several adventures for it… my gaming group has tried a few of them & now I’d like to test some of them out here.


----------



## GWolf (Jun 6, 2003)

I am in. Save me a spot charatcer concept up tonight.

Whats the rules for character creation?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 6, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *
> Whats the rules for character creation? *




I want backgrounds first; stats later.

Please read through the "_Where to Start_" section of the Spycraft CRB (pages 10-11) and answer at least 6 of those questions from your agent's point of view.

Characters will start at 4th level, so think about classes & starting occupations you'd like to use.

I'd prefer you to start with classes from the CRB, but will make exceptions for very interesting/original character concepts.

Not all of the players need to be working for the Alphabet Agency at the start of the game. For agents who are part of the agency, their 'first contact' story should be included in their background. Also, the denzions of Alpha Beta use code names in the form of Mr. or Ms. X; where X is a color.

I'm looking for a total of 4-6 players...

Please Note: This game is very investigative in nature & relatively light on combat.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd like to participate. The class I'd like to play is either the
Sleuth or Snoop.

Answers for the character I'd like to play:

Traits for my agent.
1) Curious, perceptive and funny.

Traits my agent dislikes.
2) Lazy, dishonest and insensitive.

When and where was my agent born.
3) Atlanta, Georgia, USA. Age 32.

Agent specialty.
4) Investigation and computing.

Agent appearance.
5) "Everyday joe" looks except for his eyes. They seem
to be able to peer into the heart of any person.

Agent quirks.
6) Has a tendency act like a "white knight" for those in need.

What does my agent love.
7) He loves his family and sees that his work provides security for them.

Favorite things.
8) Music of all sorts, books, impressionist art, classic sports cars of the 60's, gardening.


----------



## GWolf (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok, The Ideas The Briany Strategist but, violent guy with a tormented past.

1) Three Traits found in Agent
Calculating, Clam, Depressed

2)Three Traits Agent doesnt like to see
Weakness, Hypocrisy, Obession with Relgion.

3) Where Born and When?
Castlebay Scotland, 1976 Age: 27

4) Agents Specialty 
In the Field: Strategy, Deception, Confusion, 
Otherwise: World History, Particualry World War II

5) Looks
Barely 6ft, Dark brown hair, Dark brown eyes, Slender face, sharp nose. Slight Built, Pushing being just overweight.

6) What the agent Loves
In General Challenges, and Questions, those that seem impossible. Formulating Plans and History are also among his favorites.

7)Agent's Favorite Things
Books: History Texts, Some fiction. 
Movie: The Magnificent Seven
TV Show: History Channel. 
Color: Unresolved.
Free Time Activity: Reading, Movies.
Weapon: Colt Detective Special, Lee-Enfield Mk. IV.
Food: Swiss Cheese (mainly on sandwhiches etc.)
Drink: Whiskey
Clothing: Beige Trenchcoat.

8) Important Events
Death of Mother, 1987 (Natural Causes)
Death of Father 1990 (Hollow Point Wound Trauma)
Meeting Angelica Trelie 1995
Engagment to Angelica Trelie 1996
Dissaparence of Angelica Trelie 1996
Older Brother Ron Publishes best seller 1997
Works at Laundry Mat 1998-2001
Hit by a bus 2001
Recovers and is Given the Chance to become an Agent, small bits of a few past mysteries revealed by agency, Accepts. 2002
Brother murdered by unkown subject 2003 (Just Prior to game start)

9) Opinions on Espionage
Loves it. All he considers he has left. Out to find answers, and kick ass.

10) Why live a life of lies?
He doesnt consider it so. Its all a game, a book, a challenge.

11) Family
Mother Very Nice, Dead
Father Supportive and Hard Working, Pushed his sons to do thier best, Dead
Brother, Distant to everyone but Close to him, Older, Dead
Fiance Angelica, Studious, Attractive, Missing

12) Views on the Misc.
Relgion: Dislikes it, views it as sign of insecruity.
Politics: At one time thought Communism was good idea.

13) Values
Knowledge
Winning
Love
Power
Reputation
(Those are the important ones)

14)Greatest Fears
Losing anyone else
The Mystery of Death
The Dark (In a way)
Getting hit by buses.

15)Nation
Doesnt care much

16) What would the agent change about himself
He always feels like his knowledge (however good it is) could always be better, and wishes he could've saved everyone he lost.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 7, 2003)

Some of the House Rules I’ll be using for this game:

1. Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting are a single feat as in the D20:Modern source book.
2. You may use any material from the Spycraft CRB or the Modern Arms Guide. I am willing to consider material from other sources (including feats from other gaming platforms – provided they work within the Spycraft system) and will make decisions on a case-by-case basis. {I think that the Sleuth and Cleaner classes are particulary apt for this setting and will allow them as well.}
3. If you are playing a human, apply all of the ‘human’ racial modifiers (from the Player’s Handbook) to your agent; do this in addition to selecting Department training. If you are interested in playing a non-human, let me know & we’ll work something out.
4. Armor: if you are proficient with the armor type, you may choose to apply the armor bonus or you class bonus to your defense (instead of substituting the armor bonus for class bonus). If you are not proficient with the armor type, you have to use the armor bonus. 
5. You may spend an action die to increase your defense by 1dx for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your agent level (rounded up) + your Constitution modifier (if positive). With x being the die type of your current action die.
6. Because of the nature of the play-by-post game I'll be re-evaluating class features with #/session qualifier; any ideas on how to do this would be helpful. Also because of the pbp game style I will not be allowing agents to purchase backgrounds with skill points - write a good background & RP it well & you'll get plenty of bonus XP.
7. More house rules will appear as I think of them or one of you talks me into them… 


The code names Cerulean, Cinzento, Saphire, and Verdant will not be available to PCs.

I'll be posting agent creation guidelines sometime in the next two days.


Snowtiger - I really like the Sleuth class and think that it is particularly suited to this game. Would your agent belong to the Alphabet Agency at the start of the campaign or be working for some other gov't or law enforcement agency (preferably in the USA; the game is set up to begin in San Fransisco)?

GWolf - All your agent needs is for his dog to run away & his truck to crash... and he'll be a walking country-western song. It looks like he'll be fun to have in the group. Did you have a class or combination of classes in mind?


----------



## GWolf (Jun 7, 2003)

I Was thinking Fixer/ Soldier


----------



## Hurricain (Jun 7, 2003)

need some one else?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 8, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> Snowtiger - I really like the Sleuth class and think that it is particularly suited to this game. Would your agent belong to the Alphabet Agency at the start of the campaign or be working for some other gov't or law enforcement agency (preferably in the USA; the game is set up to begin in San Fransisco)?
> *




Lets say that he is working for the Secret Service training center in Brunswick, GA and that's where he's living but his permanant residency is in Atlanta, GA. Currently he is a trainer in forensic methodologies as well as surveillance.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 8, 2003)

Hurricain - Yes... I'm looking for at least four players & will accept up to six.

Snowtiger - Looks good.

GWolf - A Fixer/Soldier will be very useful for the party.

*Character Creation Guidelines*

I would like personality/description information before stats… if there is information from your agent’s background that you’d like to remain secret from the other players, please feel free to e-mail it to me (with ‘Project Duct Tape’ in the subject line). I would like to make perfectly clear from the beginning that secret backgrounds and secondary objectives are allowed *only* as long as they do not harm or hinder any of the other team members or the team's primary objectives for a particular mission. 

Characters will begin with 8,000 experience points (4th level, halfway to 5th).

Ability scores determined by 90 point allocation (allocation, not point buy, if you want a score of 18 you spend 18 points to acquire it… if you want a score of 8 you spend 8 points to acquire it). You may purchase ability scores equal to or less than 20 at agent creation.

If you are playing a human, apply the Human Racial Modifiers (from the _Player’s Handbook_) in addition to bonuses from Department Training. Non-human characters are possible, let me know if you’re interested.

There will be a GC determined benefit to having a well-thought-out background and/or a creative character history.

It would be helpful if at least one (pref. two) characters are current employees of the Alphabet Agency. This agency is currently unfashionable and highly secretive but very well funded. For characters that begin play working for this agency, code names should be in the form of Mr. or Ms. X, where X is a color.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 8, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> If you are playing a human, apply the Human Racial Modifiers (from the Player’s Handbook) in addition to bonuses from Department Training. Non-human characters are possible, let me know if you’re interested.
> *




Which Player's Handbook? Spycraft? Sorry for the confusion. Trying to find Human Racial Modifiers.

What types of non-human characters are available? Aliens or meta-humans?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 8, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which Player's Handbook? Spycraft? Sorry for the confusion. Trying to find Human Racial Modifiers.
> *




Sorry I wasn't more specific... I mean the Human Racial Modifiers from the D&D core rule book titled "Player's Handbook." Specifically, +1 feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, and +1 skill points per level after first.



> _Originally posted by Snowtiger_*
> What types of non-human characters are available? Aliens or meta-humans? *




There are several alien races that are active on earth - most disguised to look human. A few of these would be playable as PCs... there are also a variety of alien languages that could be known by PCs. I'll have a list of some sort up later today. Because the aliens are home-brew, if you're intested in a particular special ability for your character we can most likely create an alien race that fits.

I have a player in my current table-top game (who trusts me a lot) who has let me make his character a race which is unknown to him - at each new level I tell him what things his alien heritage has given him... it's very cool but does require a lot of faith on the part of the player.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 8, 2003)

Please do not look at this attachment if your character does not belong to the Alpha Beta Foundation or one of its subsidiaries.


----------



## Douane (Jun 8, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

just a question:

Is this going to be more like

a) MIB

or

b) Alien Nation / Spacecop LA (at least in flavour)?


Thanks in advance,

Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 8, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Tanstaafl,
> just a question:
> Is this going to be more like
> a) MIB
> ...




I'm not really familiar with Alien Nation or Spacecop LA... the game will be a little bit like MIB in flavor but also a little bit like the early seasons of X-Files.  Not quiet as comic-booky as MIB and nowhere near as serious as X-Files.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Douane (Jun 8, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not really familiar with Alien Nation or Spacecop LA... the game will be a little bit like MIB in flavor but also a little bit like the early seasons of X-Files.  Not quiet as comic-booky as MIB and nowhere near as serious as X-Files.
> 
> Hope that helps. *




Hmm, really shows my age.  

In fact, I've never seen MIB or even a single episode of X-Files.


Before I commit, how often do you expect us to post?

The character I was thinking of would be a somewhat ninja-like 
*soldier*.


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 8, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *
> Hmm, really shows my age.
> *




      ... or mine!



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> *
> Before I commit, how often do you expect us to post?*




3-5 times per week, once the game starts.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> *
> The character I was thinking of would be a somewhat ninja-like
> soldier*.




That would be okay; because of the investigative nature of the game I'd advise you to have at least one non-combat specialty.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

Snowtiger & GWolf: go ahead and put a stat block together for your agents whenever you're ready...

Hurricaine: still interested?



I'd like to have at least one more player for this game... I can run it with fewer if that becomes nessissary.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 11, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger & GWolf: go ahead and put a stat block together for your agents whenever you're ready...*



Ok. I'll work one up. Do you have a preferred start date for the mission?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

Summer of 2003...

The time frame is the present, in the generic movie-setting use of the term. Real world events most likely will not influence the game. 


Also, your characters can be from anywhere but will all be pulled together in San Fransicso for the first Serial of the first Season.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 11, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Summer of 2003...
> 
> The time frame is the present, in the generic movie-setting use of the term. Real world events most likely will not influence the game.
> 
> ...




Umm.   Needed to know that too.. but wondered when you want to start the actual posting in-character gamewise..


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh... 

I'd like to wait a day or two, just in case there's someone else interested. We can start with as few as two PCs. The earliest would be June 16th or 17th.  I definately want the in-character stuff going by the 23rd.

Hope that's more helpful!


----------



## GWolf (Jun 11, 2003)

ok, I'll be able to get a Sheet up by thrusday or firday, AS for tonight I am really pissed because I have a sh*t load of hw.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm interested but i have no info on the spycraft setting at all... i'm new to the PbP system but am experienced in D&D and Shards of the Stone... I play AEG's crad game if that helps at all 

i'd like to play but dont know if i'd be a detriment to the team because of my lack of spycraft knowledge?

Thanks


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 12, 2003)

Sleuth4 character coming tonight.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang - if you want to play, we can work it out.

Look at this file, post your answers & we'll take it from there.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 12, 2003)

Here it is: i answered the questions as best i could.. My idea for a character is the kinda guy who enjoys what he does, which is hacking.. its thhe only thing hes ever been able to do even remotely well so its very important to him...

1. Humorous, quick-witted, Laid-back

2. Brashness, Rudeness, too serious

3. London, 1979

4. Computer hacking and programming

5. Tall, thin with long hair and blue eyes

6. Heavy smoker while hacking, works quickly and methodically

7. His laptop

8. Cigarettes – lots of them

9. When he hacked his first mainframe

10. Thinks it’s a laugh and a game, enjoys the feeling of power he gets

11. Because he dosen’t want to face the truth

12. Power, money, being the best hacker ever

13. They have disowned him, hes from a rich background

14. He thinks that anarchy is the way forward, but only if he’s in control

15. Companionship, personal skill, money, power

16. Never being able to hack again

17. Not that bothered

18. His inability to keep a girlfriend for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang - here's a rough draft of a character... there are a few decisions you'll need to make. Let me know if you have any comments/questions/suggestions.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

PCs so far...

GWolf: Fixer/Soldier?
Snowtiger: Sleuth
Hurricain: ?
Douane: ?
Raurth Snowfang: Snoop

Hurricain, Douane - are you still interested?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll go with Hardcore as it fits with his "best hack ever" thing hes got going on.. also Mathematical Genius sounds good. (he's gotta be good at maths to hack right?) 

As for a name: Matthaniel Jameson (obviously not his _real_ name but a name he prefers to use at it sounds more professional and _cool_ ) (can't be an elite hacker with a name like Chester right?)

Codename: Spirit (to represent his ability to enter and exit systems undected)

feel free to email me... if you need my adress its ilikepie39@hotmail.com..

Thanks for the help. I look forward to starting


----------



## GWolf (Jun 13, 2003)

For me, I Was thinking maybe just mayube Fixer/Wheelman but most likely fixer/soldier


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 14, 2003)

whats goin on?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 14, 2003)

GWolf - I'd advise the Fixer/Soldier mix... 

Raurth Snwofang - looks good, I'll have an upgraded version of your agent ready by Monday...


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Jason Argosy, Mr. Indigo (Snowtiger).

Sleuth 4, Basement;
Initiative: +7, FF Defense: 12, Defense: 17, Spd:30ft.; 
Str 12, Dex 21, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 16;
SV: Fort +3, Ref +8, Will +9;
VP: 31; WP: 14;
Budg 8, Gadg 6; Action Die 3d4; 
BAB: +3 (melee +4, ranged +8);
Inspiration: +7, Education: +11;

Skills: Appraise +6/1, Balance +7/0, Bluff +12/8, Boating +5/0, Bureaucracy +8/3, Climb +1/0, Computers +5/0, Concentration +3/0, Cultures +8/5, Demolitions +6/1, Diplomacy +9/0, Disguise +5/0, Driver +5/0, Escape Artist +5/0, First Aid +3/0, Forgery +6/1, Gather Information +14/7, Hide +16/7, Innuendo +8/0, Intimidate +5/0, Jump +8/5, KS:Intelligence Agencies +4/1, Languages +10/7, Listen +10/7, Mechanics +3/0, Move Silently +5/0, Open Lock +6/1, Perform +3/0, Profession:Secret Service Agent +4/1, Search +10/7, Sense Motive +12/7, Sport +4/0, Spot +10/7, Surveillance +12/7, Swim +1/0, Tumble +14/7, Use Rope +5/0.

SQ: Department Benefits: +2 wis, -2 cha, +1 will save, Bonus basic feat, +4 skill points at lvl 1, +1 skill points lvl 2 and up; Racial Benefits: +4/+1 skill points, bonus starting feat.

Feats: Armor Group Proficiency (Light), Armor Group Proficiency (Medium), Weapon Group Proficiency (Melee), Weapon Group Proficiency (Pistol), Weapon Group Proficiency (Rifle), Master Fence, Talented (Bluff), Extra R&D support, Extra R&D support, 
Police Training; Class Abilities: Expert, Interview +2, Sources 1/s, 
Human Nature 1/s, Interview +3.

Gear, Personal Budget: 63 BP
...coming soon...

(Based on Yellow mission status..)
Gear, Mission Budget: 41
...After mission briefing...
Gear, Gadget Points: 8
2gp, Reflexive joints, +2 dexterity
...After mission briefing...

Languages: English.
Experience: 
Appearance:
Background:


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 15, 2003)

Snoetiger - please add your flat-footed Defense modifier... looks good otherwise.

Everyone - please remember that if your agent is working for the Alpha Beta Foundation he/she should have a code name in the form of Mr. or Ms. X, where X is a color.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 15, 2003)

For those of you still working on characters, here's a template...

Name, Code Name (Player)

Class Level; Department
*Initiative:* +#, *FF Defense:* ##, *Defense:* ##, *Spd:*##ft.; 
Str ##, Dex ##, Con ##, Int ##, Wis ##, Cha ##;
*SV:* Fort +#, Ref +#, Will +#;
*VP:* ##; *WP:* ##;
Budg #, Gadg #; Action Die #d#; 
*BAB:* +# (melee +#, ranged +#);

Skills: Skill Name +#/#. 

_The number in front of the slash should be your total bonus with all modifiers worked in, the number behind the slash should be the number of ranks you've purchased in that skill._

SQ: 	

Feats: 	

Gear: 

Languages:	

Experience: 	

Appearance:

Background:


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger - please add your flat-footed Defense modifier... looks good otherwise.
> 
> Everyone - please remember that if your agent is working for the Alpha Beta Foundation he/she should have a code name in the form of Mr. or Ms. X, where X is a color. *



No problem. Also, I'll edit and repost to get to the posted template.


----------



## Douane (Jun 15, 2003)

[YAY! I can post again! Hopefully.]

Snowtiger, don't get me wrong, but when I looked over your character, I think I noticed some oddities: (I could be very well wrong; never played Spycraft before!)

If those "joints" give you +2 dex, you still seem to have spent 92 Attribute points.

Bluff 8 + 3 Cha ?

Computer 0 +3 Int ?

Disguise 0 +3 Cha?

Hide 7 + 5 Dex? (those +2 synergy boni are just situational modifiers, or? Nothing that adds to whole skill?)


Folkert


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 16, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *[YAY! I can post again! Hopefully.]
> 
> Snowtiger, don't get me wrong, but when I looked over your character, I think I noticed some oddities: (I could be very well wrong; never played Spycraft before!)
> 
> ...




Miscounted the ability points. Not used to buying this way. Used to 32 or 36 point buy method. Sorry.

I will take out the synergies. Thought those that had no situational component would be ok. My bad.

Thanks for your help. I'll fix it soon.


----------



## Douane (Jun 16, 2003)

Oops! Sorry, Snowtiger!

Didn't want to come across as an ass.

It was just that I looked at your character a bit closer, because he seemed quite similiar to what I had in mind for my PC. That was when I glanced at your hide skill and noticed that is was higher than my dedicated stealth person's one. So I doublechecked a bit.


Folkert


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 16, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Oops! Sorry, Snowtiger!
> 
> Didn't want to come across as an ass.
> 
> ...




No, no, no. I took it as a constructive critique! We all miss things and I appreciate the editorial feedback.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 17, 2003)

Snowtiger - please leave the synergies in... I find it easier to drop them out on the few occasions when they don't come into play than to add them on the many occasions that they do.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 17, 2003)

Cast thus far...

GWolf - fixer/soldier (Strategist)
Snowtiger - Jason Argasy, "Digger," sleuth (Investigation)
Hurricain - ???
Douane - fixer/soldier (Recon)
Raurth Snowfang - Mattanial Jameson, "Spirit," snoop (Computers)

I'll be starting an in-character thread and a rogue's gallery sometime this weekend. The first mission briefing will be up & we can begin the "Gearing Up" phase on the 23rd.

RS - I've attached an updated version of Mattanial... and I'll be e-mailing you some more information later this week - probably not until Friday or Sat.


----------



## Douane (Jun 17, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

I had just pointed out those +2 synergy boni to hide, because they only apply vs.

a) video security devices (from surveillance)

b) fixed security sensors (from tumble)

Also I don't think Computer receives any synergy boni at all (well only from cryptography which Jason Argosy doesn't have).


Folkert


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Tanstaafl,
> 
> I had just pointed out those +2 synergy boni to hide, because they only apply vs.
> 
> ...




Actually, there is a synergy bonus on computer from gather info. But I am planning on re-checking all my figures.


----------



## Douane (Jun 17, 2003)

There you go! Shows what I know about Spycraft. 

I only checked the direct description of the skills; hmm, perhaps I can squeeze some synergies out of the ystem for my PC.


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 18, 2003)

Spycraft has a few neat synergy bonuses... I may throw in some more (like the first d20 edition of Star Wars). 

For example, if you have ranks in both Craft and Knowledge skills with the same descriptor you'd get a bonus to your Craft checks... it doesn't come into play a lot, but makes sense & can be rather helpful at times.

Sometime this week I'll be setting up a Rogue's Gallery and In-Character thread for this game... I'll switch this thread from [Recruiting/Disscusion] to 







*OOC:*


.

All of the characters look good so far... if any of you have access to the MAG (Modern Arms Guide) you may utilize it when gearing up your agent - if you don't have it I'd be able to suggest items from it that may be useful for your agents. {Warning: I have a house rule for the Take Down feature; it only comes into play when Wound Point damage is dealt, not on every shot.}

Does anyone have any questions/comments/suggestions before we start the game?


----------



## GWolf (Jun 18, 2003)

I got finals and things this week but I should be able ot post by Firday/Saturday.


----------



## GWolf (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy e quad post...I knew something funny was going on sorry!.


----------



## GWolf (Jun 18, 2003)

><


----------



## GWolf (Jun 18, 2003)

>_< Oww


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry for the last-minute notice; I'll be out of town today, June 21, and tomorrow is the one day of the week that I work & also the day of my table-top game so I'll be getting some stuff together for this game on Monday.

Raurth Snowfang - that'll probably be the earliest I'll e-mail you Jameson's skill list as well.

Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 22, 2003)

Douane - hope that you're posting problems work themselves out soon. The character you sent looks okay; just need a few more things.

1. A name - it gets confusing if I have to call everyone "Hey You!"
2. You need to choose either Accurate or Dexterous (you don't get both); agents only get one core ability - multiclass agents get to choose which of their classes this core ability comes from.

Everyone - Thanks for answering the personality questions. I do; however, need a little more background/history type stuff for each of your agents. One or two paragraphs. Also; if none of you wants to have agents who work for Alpha Beta that's okay, but you may be missing most of the interesting stuff that's going on in this setting (as it involves either Alpha Beta or aliens, or both).

GWolf & Hurricaine - If you're still interested try to get a character concept or rough draft of a stat block up ASAP, I'd like to get the game going soon (We at Tanstaafl, Inc. have no sense of patience that we are aware of).


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Tanstaafl!

1. I take it that you didn't get my second email?   I noticed the missing name mere minutes after sending the first.

2. Oops! Missed that! Already corrected.


Background should forthcoming very soon. (I've already written it up for some time now; just need to correct/fix my english.)

Regarding choice of Agency:
I never chose which agency recruited him, so if his skills are in demand at Alpha Beta I see no problem with them being the one. (His cultures and languages skills should come in handy, or?)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

And here he is:


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 23, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> Everyone - Thanks for answering the personality questions. I do; however, need a little more background/history type stuff for each of your agents. One or two paragraphs. Also; if none of you wants to have agents who work for Alpha Beta that's okay, but you may be missing most of the interesting stuff that's going on in this setting (as it involves either Alpha Beta or aliens, or both).
> *




I'll mutate my agent to already working for the A-B agency. The background I already mentioned can be prior work experience to joining A-B.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

Douane & Snowtiger - thanks; you'd still have 'cover' jobs of your choice & only work ~25% of the time for A-B. Please choose color code names (Mr. Black, ect.).

Douane - I did not recieve the second e-mail (just re-checked), not sure what went wrong. The version of your agent posted here looks good.

Raurth Snowfang - I'll have some info on your agent's skills e-mailed to you sometime on Monday; of course all of his skills are the ones with complicated options 

Are there any other questions or comments before we begin? (Anything you'd really enjoy seeing or adamantly wish to avoid in the game?)

I've set up a Rogue's Gallery  for this game, please post your agent's history & stats there... I'll be starting an IC thread as soon as everyone is ready.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

*Languages...*

Every agent recieves English as a free native language.

Raurth Snowfang - you'll need to select languages for your agent. You recieve English + 6 other native languages and have four ranks in the Languages skill (giving you basic knowledge of 4 additional languages, 2 additional native languages, or knowledge of 2 languages and one native language).

Snowtiger - you have 4 free native languages and seven ranks in the Language skill that need to be designated. {The alien languages: Ab’Calldanti, Balk-te, Callda, Fre-galan, Jalan, Garslag, Hydrian, Nal’an’a, Neo-sterian, Riltaar, Tri-sterian, Trem, Quextor, Walkonta, and Wolksterian would be accessable to your agent as he works for Alpha Beta and can assume some knowledge/contact with alien races as part of his backstory.}

In Spycraft you either speak with an identifiable accent (have knowledge of a language) or are a native speaker of the language. You are literate in any language that you can speak. When purchasing languages with Language skill ranks it costs one rank for knowledge of a language, two ranks makes you a native speaker of the language.


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

would you mind if I send the background/history via email (crosses fingers) to you? After all, Conrad's a rather secretive person. 

Oh, and thanks for bringing the language thingie up. I will have recalculate mine.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

Snowtiger,

I really hate to do this, but I think you are still 2 Attribute points over the maximum.

Sorry,

Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

Douane - e-mail is fine for the full version, I'd like at least a few sentances included in the version of your agent that gets put up in the Rogue's  Gallery, please keep in mind that I will not allow back-stabbing double agent type stuff.

Snowtiger - I get a total of 95 for your abilities; you should have 93 (90 from agent creation, 1 from 4th level ability boost, and 2 from the 'reflexive joints' - btw which source book did you get those out of?)


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger,
> 
> I really hate to do this, but I think you are still 2 Attribute points over the maximum.
> 
> ...



Laugh. I'll take a look.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Languages...*



			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Every agent recieves English as a free native language.
> 
> Snowtiger - you have 4 free native languages and seven ranks in the Language skill that need to be designated. {The alien languages: Ab’Calldanti, Balk-te, Callda, Fre-galan, Jalan, Garslag, Hydrian, Nal’an’a, Neo-sterian, Riltaar, Tri-sterian, Trem, Quextor, Walkonta, and Wolksterian would be accessable to your agent as he works for Alpha Beta and can assume some knowledge/contact with alien races as part of his backstory.}
> 
> In Spycraft you either speak with an identifiable accent (have knowledge of a language) or are a native speaker of the language. You are literate in any language that you can speak. When purchasing languages with Language skill ranks it costs one rank for knowledge of a language, two ranks makes you a native speaker of the language. *




Could you help me with a logical choice from these alien languages? Are there some that function as "galactic common" versus ones that are single species specific? Also, I'd like to put French into the mix also. Can come in handy out-country.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 23, 2003)

Also, do you have any "special" gear (A-B storyline specific) that should/could be requisitioned for our budget or gadget purchases?


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

Snowtiger,

in my opinion, the ....-sterian languages seem to fit the bill on a "galactic common". (At least that's why I took them.)


Folkert


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 23, 2003)

Did some background work an filled in all the info you gave me Tan.. take at look at matthaniel now.. looks like hes starting to take shape  As far as gear goes hes much more style orientated than utility orientated... as far as hardcore and maths genius  go i havent added their bonuses as i dont know what they are


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

Languages clarifications: all of the languages listed in the Spycraft CRB (pg. 58) are allowed in this game - and if it is not on the list but is a real-world language that's acceptable as well. The alien languages are an addendum to that list; Douane is correct about the '-sterian' languages being a psuedo 'galactic common' especially Neo-sterian. (Tri-sterian would be the rough equivalent of Latin on Earth; still relatively well recognized but archaic.)
Most of the languages are spoken primarily by a single race, or have a brief description in the 'PDT-Aliens' attachment that's on the first page in this thread.
Hope that answers your question.

Raurth Snowfang - "Mathematical Genius" gives your agent a bonus to Computers & Cryptography - I had worked that in on the most recent of the stat blocks that I posted & it looks as though you hadn't changed that in the version you posted. Background and appearance look good: you'll get the Gear Feat: Bonus R&D as a GC benefit for working through the personality questions and writing up an interesting background.
Languages - I'm assuming that you spent the four skill point to gain the two additional native languages that you listed; you still have six free native languages that you need to designate for your agent. {One for being an agent and an additional number equal to your intelligence modifier, +5.}

If you have not yet posted Jameson in the Project Duct Tape Rogue's Gallery, please do so.

In Spycraft the first portion of a new Season (campaign) is the Mission Briefing, then comes the phase called "Gearing Up," it is durring this phase that gear and gadgets are requisitioned for your agent - I'll be able to do most of that for you (I'll have you list the types of things you want when we get to that point) and your bonus Gear feat will come into play at that time.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

Raurth - 'Hardcore' will come into play when you are in negotations with an adversary & involves the disposition system. I'll describe how it works the first time we come up against it in game, but the basic mechanic is that you're so thouroughly professional and hackerish that even your enemies respect you.


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

should have fixed my PC (in the Rogue's Gallery) now.

Sent you the full material on him.


I just didn't want to post too much of his history to keep the mystery of his past. As you will see in his background, no double-crossing/backstabbing stuff. 


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Douane - at first glance everything looks good you'll get a bonus Gear feat for personality/background. {Just choose one & add it in to the version of your agent in the Rogue's Gallery - the changes look fine.} Sorry about the excessive 'no backstabbing' warnings - one of the players in my table-top game had an (unjustified) fear of one of the other player's agent & it took a while to straiten out and was not fun for anyone.


----------



## Douane (Jun 23, 2003)

Understood and no problem!

I just hadn't considered such thing/attitude for this PC at all. (Which is not to say that I never play that kind of guys.)


Folkert


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry about that Tan, i went to work on an older version... i'v revised and reviewed and im pretty sure this is the correct version.. i'll head over to the rogues gallery and post him up..


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 24, 2003)

Okay Raurth... looks go so far.

Snowtiger - you'll also have a free Gear feat (background/personality reward).

Hurricain & GWolf - if you're still interested in this game please let me know. 

If not, I'll start with the three characters that are mostly ready & we can add others in later fairly easily.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 24, 2003)

Seeing as both the other characters are in the alpha beta thingy should i be in it too for ease of storyline or would it be better if i just stayed out?


----------



## Douane (Jun 24, 2003)

Raurth,

Concentration should be +7 (based on Wis, not Con)

The following should be added to the Stat-block:

Education +9; Inspiration +7


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 24, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *Seeing as both the other characters are in the alpha beta thingy should i be in it too for ease of storyline or would it be better if i just stayed out? *




It is really up to you... though if you don't start the game as a member of the Alpha Beta foundation there is a good chance that you'd be recruited at some point. 

It would be perfectly reasonable for two agents working for the Alphabet Agency to seek your agent out for help with some sort of computer problem - he is one of the best, after all.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 25, 2003)

Okay, I'll get the ball rolling on this game - if there are last-minute changes to charachters we can plug them in as we go.

GWolf & Hurricain (& Anyone Else Who's Interested) additional characters can be added to the game at any time.

Here's a link to the IC Thread.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 27, 2003)

Please disable your signatures in the IC Thread.


----------



## Douane (Jun 27, 2003)

Don't have one! 


Tanstaafl,

another set of questions:

1. Morse-code: A 1 point language? (I can't see an accented and an accent-free version.)

2. Has the Equipment guide anything to offer as improvements for melee weapons. The corebook seems to have only options for firearms, except for the personalized knife.

3. I've been thinking about lowering Wisdom on my PC by 2 and improving strength, since I seem to be the physical member of the team. Does that go too far in the unwanted combat direction?


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 27, 2003)

1. I think that using and deciphering Morse code would fall under the 'Cryptography' skill.

2. Yes; I don't have more specifics at this time as a friend has my copy of the Modern Arms Guide... actually I think that  partucular book is out on loan as often as it is on my shelf. 

3.  I will continue to allow alterations to your PC until after the mission briefing (IMO when the game _really_ starts). This particular change is okay with me - I only warned people against making agents that are combat centered as it is not the largest portion of this game.

_edit: I'll never learn to spell!_


----------



## Douane (Jun 27, 2003)

1. I have to admit that I have a different view on this. As per Spycraft, the "Cryptography skill" is used for creating and cracking encryption. Since the morse is commonly used (for example, at sea) neither of these fit in my opinion. (I'll admit that having a brother who's an expert on crypthography might give me a somewhat skewed perception.) But it's your game and your rules, so no problem!


2. Outrageous! 

[Reason for asking: I would like to improve my PC's knife a bit.]


3. Doing a little bit of research on the SAS and british army bases (and his custom gadget) changed my view of the PC somewhat so he suddenly doesn't seem that "wise" anymore.
[And I don't want to increase his Con which I kept low on purpose due to the various injuries he already suffered.]


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 27, 2003)

1. I think I'll keep Morse in the Cryptography section - it would be a simple code to crack & (as the skill description states) once you know it you can write or read this code with ease - My grandfather is an amature HAM radio operator & I've seen his old Morse code equipment; a little bit more like language than a typical encryption, but still a 'code' that needs to be memorized. Also, the language-depandant features of this code make it more like a Spycraft cryptogram than a language... 

very good question, one that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Douane (Jun 27, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Also, the language-depandant features of this code make it more like a Spycraft cryptogram than a language... *




May I ask where you did get this from? The morse-code should be international, not dependant on single languages, since that would defeat it's purpose.

About learning it:  It takes some [but not that much] training indeed. The army would have required me to learn it, if I hadn't already been proficient in it. [My father taught me to when I was 10.]


[Disclaimer: No argueing about game-rules here. Like I said, I'll accept your ruling with no problem.]


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 27, 2003)

The form that my Grandfather uses has a sound combination for each letter... which makes it language dependant. I wasn't aware of an international version; haven’t studied Morse code since I was about 12 and my Grandpa stopped being able to talk me into stuff. 

I have no problem with you trying to change my mind; contrary to popular belief GCs aren't omniscient.


----------



## Douane (Jun 27, 2003)

Ah, I misunderstood. Sorry!

Morse-code uses dots and dashes for each letter, so, of course, when you puzzle them together, you'll get a message in the language it was sent in (provided the language uses latin letters)and still need to understand that language. O.K. , like I admitted, my perception was skewered. At sea, the standard used is english and in the army it was just german and english. Never thought of further implications.

I thought of it as a language, because in my thinking, once you learned it, it could be used to communicate. [Of course in the(game-)standard language english.] 


BTW, I put in the disclaimer, because after re-reading my message, it kinda came across like whining for the language option. Which it wasn't meant to, just some (anecdotal) talk about Morse code itself.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

I'm a bit stumped by the IC thread. (Probably because my mind's working overdrive on my European Convention paper.)

Should we post something on how the PC spend the time till the meeting?


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm giving everyone time to do IC RPing if they so desire, also still waiting to hear from GWolf (not sure if he's still interested in this game), and finally giving everyone a little time to make any adjustments they wish to their PCs. Sometime on monday or tuesday I'll post an update in game (so if no one has done more RP stuff we'll move on to the mission briefing at that time).

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Douane (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks Tanstaafl!

I was just asking, because I'm sitting here trying to come ip with some clever and witty IC post and all I can think about are the euopean council, the council of ministers and so on. (While waiting for the download of another set of documents on this to finish.)

Believe me, the time to work on the PC's is really appreciated by me. (I've never been able to just write a character down and that's it.) In fact, I've just changed my language selection because consultation of an atlas concerning Conrad's travels yielded some languages like Lao and Burmese he really should have learned. (Now I'm debating the STR issue with myself.)


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *I've never been able to just write a character down and that's it. *




Yeah, I know how that goes; I've got a new table-top D&D game starting in about two weeks & I'm on version 12 of my character.   I think I'm done now... maybe...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

PBartender has just informed me that he's interested in joining this game... if there are no objections look for his character to appear in the Rogue's Gallery and IC Thread in a day or two.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *PBartender has just informed me that he's interested in joining this game... if there are no objections look for his character to appear in the Rogue's Gallery and IC Thread in a day or two. *




Unless there are objections, His stats will be up by this afternoon.  The real background stuff might not be up until tomorrow.

The short background...  "Mr. Slate" hails from a family of renown agents.  Both his mother (Mrs. Goldenrod, deceased: stroke) and father (Mr. Azul, retired: Vancouver) were agents with the Alphabet Agency.  He grew up near Vancouver, joined the Ageny by the recommendation of his father, and is currently working in California.  His cover is that of a Hollywood stunt driver.  When he isn't keeping an eye on "out-of-town" actors, directors and producers, he serves as a "chauffer and tour guide" for various Agency teams.

He has the stereotypical thrillseeker's personality...  Always willing to take a risk.  Always willing to show off, given the chance.  Always calm and steady under pressure.  Constantly satifying habitual vices.  His speech and expressions consistantly lend a tone of good-natured mockery.

His features are lean and athletic.  Average height and weight.  Blue eyes and brown hair that he keeps trimmed short in a military-style crew cut.  No distinguishing marks.  When not wearing the standard Agency black suit, he prefers stylish casual clothing.

I'm planning on making him a Wheelman 3/Faceman 1.


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Crap! I was hoping on a medic, since we really need one (or at least someone with First Aid). 


Seriously, though, welcome to the group! 

I trust/hope that we can use you to get some inside leverage on the GC ? 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Q to the Spycraft experts:

Does the 1st lvl Faceman ability really allow a PC to put one point in languages and use them as if it were two? If so, my PC's in serious need of retooling!


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Yup, _linguist_ makes every language a native language for your agent... I believe that this includes languages that you learn in-game as well as those that you spend skill points on.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Pbartender: looks like a good concept, please work through the personality questions from the CRB (they're attached to a post somewhere on page one of this thread as well) for your agent. 

Leverage with the GC? {roll a d20,  check fails} Nope, you've got to jump throught the same hoops as everyone else.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Crap! I was hoping on a medic, since we really need one (or at least someone with First Aid).
> *




Only if we make a mistake.   



			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Yup, linguist makes every language a native language for your agent... I believe that this includes languages that you learn in-game as well as those that you spend skill points on. *




Doesn't it also give a few bonus languages?



			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Pbartender: looks like a good concept, please work through the personality questions from the CRB (they're attached to a post somewhere on page one of this thread as well) for your agent. *




Got it.  Working on it.



			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Leverage with the GC? {roll a d20,  check fails} Nope, you've got to jump throught the same hoops as everyone else. *




GC leverage?  Feh.  Who needs it.  That's what Action Dice are for.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

The answers you requested...


Name three traits you would like to see in your agent.
   Audaciousness, fearlessness and non-chalance.

Name three traits your agent doesn’t like in someone else.
   Cowardice, indecision and humorlessness.

Where and when was your agent born?
   Vancouver, Canada.  About 30 years ago.

What is your agent’s specialty?
   Vehicles and confidence artistry.

What does your agent look like?
   Lean, athletic, angular features.  Average height and weight.  Blue eyes.  Brown hair worn in a short military-style.  Tends to wear stylish casual clothing.  No distinguishing features.

Does your agent have any quirks?
   He has a penchant for cigars.

What does your agent love most?
   Working for the Agency, visiting his father and driving fast.

What are your agent’s favorite things?
   Fast cars, stinky cigars and hard liquor.

What was the most important event in your agent’s life?
   Being born.  Getting his driver's license.  Attending the University of Washington's School of Drama.  Becoming an Agent.

What does your agent think of espionage?
    He's getting paid to do what he enjoys.

Why does your agent live a life of lies?
    It runs in the family.

What is your agent’s motivation?
    It's a job.  One that he was practically born into.  It is his life.  It's always been his life.

What is your agent’s family like?
    He is an only child.  His mother was a Japanese ex-agent and recently died of a stroke.  His father was a French-Canadian ex-agent, is now retired in Vancouver.  Though retired, his father still works for the Agency occasionally as a "consultant".

What are your agent’s personal views?
    Outside of his preferrences in vehicles, tobacco and liquor, he has no personal views.  Or at least, if he does, he doesn't share them.

What are your agent’s values?
    Cash, cunning and quick reflexes.  In California, with those three things, you accomplish nearly anything.

What is your agent’s greatest fear?
    Dying quietly.

How does your agent feel about his nation?
    There is nothing quite so homey as maple syrup, hockey games and mounted police.  Nothing quite so homey...  And nothing quite so dull.

What about himself would he change?
    He'd drink less coffee.  It makes him all jittery.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Pbartender - I like. Also, you are correct about the linguist, they also gain bonus languages.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

*Action Dice Summary/Tutorial*

1. You receive a number of action dice at the start of each Serial. Unspent action die are lost at the end of a serial and new ones issued at the start of the next serial. The GC can give out action die during the course of a serial as a reward for interesting/cool actions or brilliant ideas – when you get a bonus action die you also receive +25XP times your agent’s level, so keep track of these on your character sheet in the Rogue’s Gallery. {At fourth level, you begin each serial with 3d4 action dice; at sixth level this increases to 4d6; at 11th to 5d8; and at 16th to 6d10; the GC begins each serial with a number of d12 action die equal to the highest number of action dice that any of the players start with, plus one action die for each player. Also, every time the GC gives an action die to a player, they gain one for themselves.}

2. You can spend an action die to add to a dice roll. This includes skill checks, attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. You may spend as many dice as you wish on any given roll {you can not however spend more than you have at any time}. If you roll the highest possible number on that particular die, i.e. a 4 on a d4, the die ‘explodes’ and you re-roll adding the total of the new roll to the first roll – there is no maximum number of times that a die can ‘explode.’

3. You may choose to spend an action die to confirm a critical success (with a skill check) or a critical hit (with an attack roll). There is no other game mechanic for confirming criticals. Critical successes with skill checks vary from skill, critical hits on attack rolls bypass vitality points and do damage directly to wound points.

4. You may spend an action die to activate NPC/GC critical failures. Please note that I can and will spend my action die to activate critical failures for PCs. I think that it adds an element of risk and drama to the game when there is a chance that you could fail miserably at a task or have your gun jam at an important juncture.

5. You may spend an action die to temporarily add to your Defense. I have a house rule for this mechanic: You gain a bonus equal to your die roll for a number of rounds equal to half your agent level (rounded up). 

6. Action die may be spent to heal damage (outside of combat only). You can spend a die to gain back the die roll worth of vitality points or two wound points.

7. Some class abilities allow you to roll two dice, instead of one, when spending an action die for a specific purpose. Both die are eligible for ‘explosion’ and the final totals of both die are added to a single check.


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only if we make a mistake.   *




Hey,  my character and me have both been in the army, so we know that this isn't always true.  (confer Murphy's Law for the military)




> Doesn't it also give a few bonus languages?




You are of course right, but the other part was much for interesting for my PC concept.



I've reworked my PC (again ) to make him a fixer3/faceman1. If I stepped on anyone's toes, please tell me and I'll change him!


Folkert


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *I've reworked my PC (again ) to make him a fixer3/faceman1. If I stepped on anyone's toes, please tell me and I'll change him!*




Not really stepping on toes.

But as I'm trying to fill in a gap or two and trying to not overlap anyone else too much, It'd be much easier to create my character stats, if yours changed as little as possible.

For example, I will probably switch from Wheelman/Faceman to Wheelman/Pointman now.  Unfortunately, I have no notes on the Pointman, and my book is at home.  So, my stats probably won't be posted until tomorrow.


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Sorry! 


Let explain my reasons for changing:

Besides his stealth gig I had planned two useful (for agency work) specialities, cultures and languages.

I never even looked at the faceman, because all that came to my mind concerning this archtype was the "A-Team" which was exactly what I did not want to play (Because I'd be doing it rather poorly due to my incomplete mastery of the english language.) [And I never even read the corebook before, so when you mentioned your choice of a faceman I looked it up out of interest and, for the first time ever, read about that linguistics ability.

So this wasn't meant to steal your thunder, more like discovering an ever better mechanic fitting for my PC. In fact, the PC hasn't changed that much. The skill selection is the same (some levels are different, however) and I lost my martial arts feat (and gained the linguistics ability).


I apologize for this and will change him back to his prior incarnantion, if you'd think that better. 

Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think it would be horrible to have two facemen in the group - especially if they spent their skill points on different focuses. This is a bit of meta-gaming & I'd really rather have everyone playing the character they want to play...  so Douane, make the change if you think it helps get your character's stats closer to the concept & Pbartender don't change your class choices unless it does the same for your character. {Also, the player in the table-top game who has levels in Pointman has indicated that he feels the class/class abilities are not as useful in this setting as they are in others, fyi.}


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

Look...

I don't really care what you play, so long as I know what it's going to be.  You aren't stealing my thunder.  You aren't stepping on my toes.  Linguistics actually has very little to do with my character concept, and everything I want to do I can do just as well with the Pointman...  perhaps better.

All I'm saying is pick a character and stick with him...   It'll make it a lot easier for me to build mine.


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl + PBartender,

thanks! 

I would really like to stay with the "Fixer 3/Faceman 1" version (I won't get another level of the class, I only care for the basic linguistics ability.), if that's okay with you.


Regarding further changes: The only things I am still thinking about are whether to reduce his Wisdom to showcase his relative lack of discipline (probably not) and whether to reduce the Search skill for some Knowledge skills. No more, promised! 


Tanstaafl, the "no further changes policy", does it also apply for fleshing out the background? (No game mechanics!)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Oh, and for comparison: Mechanics for a pointman 1

Pointman 1

Bab +0

Fort +1
Refl +1
Will +2

Defense +0

Initiative +0

HD: 1D10

Skill points: 6+Int

Budg: 3

Gadg: 0

Armor: L, M,
Weapons: Melee. Handgun, Rifle

1st Lvl:

"generous": may add action dice to rolls of allies within LOS or contact via speech
"Versatility": 6 cross-class skills become class skills

Skills:

Bluff 
Bureaucracy
Craft
Diplomacy
Driver
First Aid
Knowledge
Profession
Sense Motive
Sport


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you, Douane, that helps immensely.

Would you mind posting the BAB, Saves, etc... for a Pointman 2?


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

Here you go: (The point man grows increasingly team-oriented, almost all of special abilites are done that way.)

Pointman 2

Bab +1

Fort +2
Refl +2
Will +3

Defense +1

Initiative +1

HD: 1D10

Skill points: 6+Int

Budg: 6

Gadg: 1

Armor: L, M,
Weapons: Melee. Handgun, Rifle

1st Lvl:

"generous": may add action dice to rolls of allies within LOS or contact via speech
"Versatility 6": 6 cross-class skills become class skills

2nd Lvl:

"assistance" may reduce the amount of of time it takes one of his teammates to use one of their skills or  class abilites by assisting them. (only for activities that take obe hour or longer) Time required is halved.

[short outlook on further abilities:

3:
Lead 1 (whole team may use pm's roll on one task, like climbing or sneaking, 1x session)
Versatility 7

4:
Tactics 1 (may give specific orders to [Cha-Bonus] number of allies, they gain +1 on all related rolls, once per session)

5:
Lead 2 (2x session)

6:
Versatility 8
cross-class ability 

7:
Lead 3

8: 
Tactics 2 (+2 on rolls)

9:
cross-class ability
versatility 9
Lead 4

10:
Serendipity 1 (1x session a "lucky break") 



Skills:

Bluff 
Bureaucracy
Craft
Diplomacy
Driver
First Aid
Knowledge
Profession
Sense Motive
Sport


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 29, 2003)

Cool! more people is cool, i'm really enjoying this.. i'm going to borrow the spycraft books from a mate of mine so i'll read up on all this when i get the books!


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Tanstaafl, the "no further changes policy", does it also apply for fleshing out the background? (No game mechanics!
> Folkert *




Nope, feel free to continue fleshing out background for as long as the game continues... this is definately a category where 'more is better,' both for you as a player and for me as a GC - especially since I like to taylor encounters for PCs and enjoy player-started plot twists. 

If there are aspects of your agent's life or past (family, friends, ect.) that you *do not* want me to incorporate into the game please let me know. I'd rather leave something out than have someone get angry because their dog got kidnapped.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2003)

My preliminary stat block is posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'll need to double check it a little later...  Thanks again Douane.


----------



## Douane (Jun 29, 2003)

No problem!



Two questions, though: (These just caught my eye as unusual, but I might be very well missing the fine print once again.)

1. Shouldn't you have *3*D4 as action dice?

2. Budget and Gadget points: If I've read right, Lvl 2 Pointman should provide B 6; G1 and Lvl 2 Wheelman B 4; G 1.
[EDIT: besides the G 4 custom ride, of course]

Folkert


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 30, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *No problem!
> 
> Two questions, though: (These just caught my eye as unusual, but I might be very well missing the fine print once again.)
> 
> ...




First off...  Relax a little.

Second...  I was only listing the type of Action Dice, not the quantity.  Though you do have a good idea there...

Third...  He's from the Power Brokerage Department.  At 4th level, that gives him +5 personal budget, +4 mission budget and +2 gadgets.

Besides, I was doing most of this from "memory" and without the rulebook.  As I said before, I need to doublecheck it all when I get home.  I've already just noticed that I forgot to list my Weapon Proficiencies...  So thanks for helping me notice that!


----------



## Douane (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry, PBartender!

[Unfortunately an old fault of mine: I didn't want to criticize or show off my "cool" rules knowledge, just wanted to help out by pointing things I thought in error.]

In fact i had considered Power brokerage (Department D-1) for moment but rejected the thought when I didn't find the +2 department bonus to Intimidate and Diplomacy, just +4 Cha and +2 bonus I perceived as the synergy bonus from Bluff.


My apology, I will restrain myself in the future!

Folkert


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 30, 2003)

Oh, it's no real problem...  The Department bonuses are easy to forget about.  And to tell the truth I've been trying to figure out some of the skill bonuses of the other characters myself.  

You just seemed a little high strung, that's all.  I wasn't telling you to piss off, or anything...  Just to relax a little.    It's something we all forget to do now again.


----------



## Douane (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

just got another question:

Should we have Profession skills for the secondary jobs?


Folkert


----------



## Jaik (Jul 1, 2003)

I noticed the [Vacancy] in the subject title.  Is there still time to sneak into the game?  If so, I'll have a concept up tonight and should have a finished character tomorrow night.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 1, 2003)

Jaik - If you get a character up in the next day or so you can jump into the first mission. Please read through the IC thread here. I'll have your agent join the team in Mr. Green's office.

Please post a concept & answers to the personality questions as well as some stats.


----------



## Douane (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi and welcome, Jaik!


Most important thing first:

NO, I won't revise my character anymore. 

[Sad inside joke about my PC-revising habits, as evidenced by this very thread.]



For easier reference, the personality questions: (Just copy and paste!)


1) Three Traits found in Agent

2)Three Traits Agent doesn’t like to see

3) Where Born and When?

4) Agents Specialty 

5) Looks

6) What the Agent Loves

7) Agent's Quirks

8)Agent's Favourite Things

9) Important Event

10) Opinions on Espionage

11) Why live a life of lies?

12) Family

13) Motivation

14) Personal Views

15) Most important Values

16)Greatest Fears

17)Nation

18) What would the agent change about himself


Or as a doc file, if you prefer:


----------



## Jaik (Jul 2, 2003)

Okay, here's the rough concept: Aliens are here, and they're mostly just like you or me, just trying to get along.  Sometimes they're not and bad things happen.  That's where I come in.  The bad things stop happening, the offenders go home, and nobody on Earth remembers what was going on.  Well, except for me, and I'm not talking.
He's not the combat monkey that makes him sound like, since he will need some diplomatic skills to deal with the population at large.  He can't run around, guns blazing all the time, or he'd start causing intergalactic accidents...Of course, he's still learning the finer points of his job...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 2, 2003)

Jaik - concept looks interesting; please answer the personality questions from your agent's point of view. (Douane posted them, or you can find them in the Spycraft CRB starting on page 10). I'd like to see the answer's and a basic history/personality outline as soon as possible so that we can work you into the game from the start.

I try to check this thread fairly regularly &  I'm always willing to answer questions or help in any way - so are the other guys in the group. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Douane (Jul 2, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

I'm working on further expanding my background.

Do you want the important NPC's:

1. description (without game-terms)

2. description + suggestions regarding game-terms

3. fully statted out?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Jaik (Jul 2, 2003)

Domingo Martinez


1) Three Traits found in Agent
	Dedication, faith, paradox.

2)Three Traits Agent doesn’t like to see
	Wastefulness, rigid thinking, introspection.

3) Where Born and When?
	Miami, FL, June 12, 1978

4) Agents Specialty 
	Intervention and apprehension.  Intergalactic bouncer.

5) Looks
	A little under 6 foot, slender build, straight black hair, brown eyes, latino.

6) What the Agent Loves
	His family.

7) Agent's Quirks
	Dislikes modern "latin" music, prefers classic country-western and irish/celtic.
	Would take a Mini Cooper over a Corvette or a Ferrari any day.
	Has watched the modern version of "Romeo & Juliet" at least 25 times.

8) Agent's Favourite Things
	His rosary, a gift from his parents on his first Communion.
	A notebook with autographs from Benjamin Bratt, Chow Yun Fat, Charlize Theron, and Hank Williams Jr.
	Keys from the first car he ever stole, the car long since lost.

9) Important Event
	By age 18, Domingo had risen to a position of authority in Los Lobos Loco, a local gang involved in drug 	distribution.  Domingo was the target of a failed drive-by that claimed the life of Maria Santiago, a 7-year-old 	girl who happened to be skipping rope nearby.  Domingo tried to retire, taking his life savings and moving to 	Georgia.  4 months convinced him that it wouldn't work; he simply needed adrenaline too much.  2 weeks later, Domingo 	had joined the Miami PD.

10) Opinions on Espionage
	The life works for Domingo.  He gets the excitement that he needs and he gets to protect his family, or at least 	people like them all around the world.

11) Why live a life of lies?
	Innocence is precious.  Those of us who don't have it should protect those who do.

12) Family
	Domingo's parents (Pablo and Melissa) are both still alive.  They are both retired, living in the suburbs supported 	by Pablo's pension and Domingo's help.  They had 3 children, John, Maria, and finally Domingo.  They were a close 	family, but all of the children have moved out of Miami, at their parents' urging.  There are still get-togethers and 	they remain close.  Melissa is a devout Catholic and she tried to instill this in her children, but it only seemed to 	take with Maria.  Domingo has had experiences in the last several years that have deepened his appreciation for his 	faith, but he can't really talk about this time, so Melissa still chides him for his ways.

13) Motivation
	Domingo is an adrenaline junkie; he has to do something exciting with his life.  Extreme sports were a possibility, 	but the future was too uncertain and he felt responsible to help support his parents.  He considered being a stuntman 	for a while, but didn't have the finely honed skills it would require and besides, it seemed so frivolous.  He 	finally settled on the 	police as contributing.  His time with A-B has been even better, with an expanded sense of 	responsibility and even more excitement.

14) Personal Views
	Domingo is a Catholic, and a relatively devout one at that.  He realizes that some might think it odd to believe in a 	single deity after having come face to face with multiple alien races, but he puts it under the heading of Mysteries 	of God.  He sees a similar irony with the combination of his life of violence and his faith, but so long as he is 	protecting innocents, he believes that his calling is sanctioned.

15) Most important Values
	Family, friends, integrity, faith, self-respect are all very important to Domingo.  Money is appreciated for its use 	rather than its existence.  Possessions and power are unimportant, as long as Domingo can be mostly left alone.  	Politically, Domingo just shakes his head and hopes that people come to their senses.

16) Greatest Fears
	Harming those he loves, either himself, or by an enemy discovering them.

17) Nation
	USA-Politically, Domingo leans toward Libertarianism, just so people could be left alone, but he's not dogmatic about 	it, thanks to his wider perspective.
	A/B-They serve a noble purpose and Domingo has yet to see tactics that disturb him.

18) What would the agent change about himself
	Domingo would like nothing more than to settle down and lead a normal life, complete with picket fince, lovely wife, 	and 2.5 children.  In his more honest moments, he knows that he doesn't really have any job skills outside of police 	work, he hasn't met a girl he really wants to marry, and his sense of resposibility probably wouldn't let him ignore 	all the ET's and the potential problems they bring.  But a dream is no fun if it can totally come true...

Background:
     Domingo was born the third child in a latino family in the bad part of Miami.  From an early age, everyone knew that Domingo was bright, very bright.  He was also quick and agile.  He was also addicted to adventure, constantly getting into trouble and ignoring hisparents.  He vexed teachers by causing trouble and skipping classes, then aceing tests.  Then he found Los Lobos Loco, the neighborhood gang.  His invoilvement with them brough excitement, money, and power.  Money and power brought excitement.  It was a cycle that Domingo dove into.  His parents, and his best friend, Jesus Chavez, tried to talk him out of it, but he wouldn't listen.  Not until a rival's drive-by missed Domingo but got Maria Santiago, did Domingo change his mind.  He had to change and he had to get away.  He grabbed his life savings and headed for Georgia.
     4 months of lying low, living quiet convinced Domingo that it wasn't the night for him.  He was going crazy in his apartment, craving action, something, anything to do.  He tried booze and he tried light drugs, but they didn't help enough and he knew ebtter than to try the heavy stuff.  Deciding to escape his apartment, he went out jogging, running long and hard, trying to wear himself out so he could sleep.  On his way back home, he knew even that had failed.  His mind was still awhirl with thoughts and he was still driven to DO.  That's when he saw the cops outside of his building.
     It turns out that one of his neighbors had been a voilent drug dealer implicated in multiple murders.  For a moment, Domingo wished that he had been the one to track the man down and make the world a little safer.  And then he knew.
     Two months of working out later, his system squeeky clean, Domingo enrolled in the Miami police academy.  As soon as he knew that he was in, he met with Jesus Chavez, gave him $500,000, the last of his money from the old life, and told Jesus to get married and move away.  "I can't get away, but you can, Jesus.  Get away and be happy."
     He worked hard to overcome some suspicion about his past, but his natural talents, his knowledge of the streets, and his drive all brought him above board.  Soon, he was working undercover stings and investigations.  And that's when he started hearing about Z-Max, a new street drug with near-mythic properties.  It was new, it was hip, it was cheap, and it was dangerous beyond belief.  And Domingo found a lead straight to the supplier.
     Everything was going to plan, except that when Domingo tried to arrest the creep, said creep grabbed a sofa and threw it as a distraction for jumping out of a fourth-story window.  Domingo managed to dodge the sifa and get to the window in time to see the little creep running away, apparently unhurt.  A quick trip down the fire escape and a chase to an abandoned warehouse, Domingo found the creep again, only now he had an extra pair of arms and way too many teeth.  There was a fight, Domingo remembers that.  He knows that he reloaded his weapon at least twice, and that at some point two guys in black suits showed up helping.  He knows those things, but he can't really remember them.  What he does remember is a moving truck driving off with the creep inside and the two guys sharing a look, then offering him a job.
     His parents think he got into some trouble and had to transfer to a desk job with the state police.  His friends think he hit the lottery and moved away.  His priest thinks it's good to see such a nice young man at Mass every Sunday.  His girlfriends all think he has a trust fund.  Domingo knows that he's having fun and making things better for more people than he could have ever hoped.

So, how's that?  Thoughts, suggestions?  Now I just have to stat him up...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 2, 2003)

Jaik - the personality & background look very good (you get a free Gear Feat for your agent as a result). Go ahead and start statting!

Douane - short descriptions using non-game terminology is fine for NPCs... they may or may not show up in game, if they do I'll work out stats for them as needed.


----------



## Douane (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh crap! 

Well, you'll get interpretations for the two most important of them anyway, just because I already finished 'em. 

I'm working through his military days now, trying to build some NPC's into it. (so it doesn't look like I took the "almost no family" route to avoid any personal attachments.)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jul 2, 2003)

@ Jaik:

Great stuff! 

Looks like we'll have an interesting mix of characters.


Folkert


----------



## Jaik (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay, I think I have everything but equipment, and that always takes me forever, so I went ahead and posted Domingo to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 4, 2003)

Snowtiger, Rauth Snowfang, Pbartender - please check the Rogue's Gallery Thread... your agent sheets need to be updated.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 4, 2003)

Ok. Fixed it.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Douane (Jul 8, 2003)

Tanstaafl,

what happened to the "Prodigal Son"?

I sincerely hope he wasn't harmed during the production of the current serial!  


Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 9, 2003)

I wasn't sure if anyone would notice. "Prodigal Son" was a short adventure that I used to introduce the game when I ran it table-top. Because PBP games move so slowly I decided to drop the prequel and jump right into the first adventure "The Case of the Missing Opera Singer." I can throw the prodigal  in later if the game continues for long enough... or as a side-quest if a lot of people are going to be gone at the same time, ect.


----------



## Douane (Jul 15, 2003)

No stress! 

I just noticed how Sherlockian that "The Case of the Prodigal Son" sounded so it kinda stuck in my brain. (Oh, and on my harddisk! )


Regarding Eqp:

I'm working on the personal gear right now, do you already want the list/requests for mission gear?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 15, 2003)

Douane, go ahead and post both personal and mission gear (in this thread) whenever you have them ready.

Raurth Snowfang, I'll be working on gear for Jameson soon... sorry about the delay, I've been renovating my bathroom this week & its taking up a lot more time than I'd anticipated.


----------



## Douane (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks!

Will try to finish that personal list and wait a bit with the mission gear, since we hopefully get something more out of Agent Grey.


Hope it turns out well with the renovating, I 've done something similar twice at my parent's house.


Might I offer my assistance with Raurth's eqp list? I've the corebook and the cut chapter 9 from the modern arms guide, so I should be able to put together something fitting and take that load of your shoulders. 


Folkert


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 15, 2003)

Yay 

Thanks guys 

Honestly though, it dosen't have to be anything to serious. Jamesson isn't a combat character.. anything he has would be more for style than utility..


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry I've been AWOL this week... we've had some problems with our phone line (and the wonderful phone company, which provided up with a number to call if we're having problems with our phone line... )

Douane, if you'd be willing to work out some equipment for Jameson I'd appreciate it... my Modern Arms Guide is still on loan & the earliest I can hope to have it back is Sunday.


----------

